# Beginner agility equipment



## Atis (Jul 8, 2014)

I had bought this at Amazon a couple of years ago. 
https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0046HWA4W/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o08_s01?ie=UTF8&psc=1
Now I have to agree this is by no means a quality item however at $34 my dog and I had a blast with it. remember we are talking about a tenth or less the cost of the real thing. My golden is not the least interested in agility my golden/lab however loves it and he would blast through at full speed. That brings up the weakness in this item and that is the anchoring method which is stakes. He would pull them out as he went through. If you use a better method of anchoring perhaps longer spikes and bungee cords it would probably last better. The other weakness is the pitch of the wire, you really can't do more than a 45 degree turn with it. I offer this item from experience. It is dirt cheap and will not last long but boy did we get our monies worth out of it.


----------



## GoldeninCT (Aug 10, 2016)

*Thanks!*

I actually added that one to my 'wish' list while I looked for others. I like the price of that one. Do sand bags designed to weigh them down actually work? I have read mixed reviews on them.


----------



## aesthetic (Apr 23, 2015)

Someone on here once recommended those tunnels made for kids. Generally those are made to be fairly durable and I'm sure you can find some cheaper ones.


----------



## FosterGolden (Mar 10, 2014)

Look for a used agility equipment Facebook page in your area. If your area has one, you can usually find one that is a little beaten up, but fine for what you are looking for. I got a never used set of practijumps for $50 a couple months ago!


----------



## Atis (Jul 8, 2014)

GoldeninCT said:


> I actually added that one to my 'wish' list while I looked for others. I like the price of that one. Do sand bags designed to weigh them down actually work? I have read mixed reviews on them.


I had not seen sandbags that weren't more expensive than that tunnel so I did not try. If you can find inexpensive bags and not fill them too heavy they would probably work fine.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

We use a tunnel that my daughter bought at a yard sale, works perfect, except we just need to find a way to anchor it down. Right now we use lawn furniture.


----------



## Atis (Jul 8, 2014)

For those on a budget the best homemade tunnel anchoring method I've seen for backyard use. Get a piece of flat metal bar approximately 30'x2"x1/4" with two 1/2" eye bolts 24" apart centered on the bar for holding a bungee cord over the tunnel. A hole at either end big enough to accommodate a very long nail spike into the lawn. Works very well for pro quality tunnels. For a thin nylon tunnel use a bungee just strong enough to hold the tunnel in place without crushing down the entry.


----------



## GoldeninCT (Aug 10, 2016)

so I did buy the cheaper one from amazon. Jarvis was wagging his tail from the moment he saw it. Put it down (with stakes) he ran through it a dozen times before I got my camera out. Quality is okay.


----------



## Atis (Jul 8, 2014)

I'm glad it worked out for you. When I got ours JP and I were so excited that I opened it right there in the house. It was too long to fit fully in the living room so it ended in the dining room. He charged into it and came out from the kitchen and did several more laps. I was hysterical and he was having a blast. It was wrong, I know, but sometimes you just have to let go. Have fun with it.


----------

